# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  anavar and winny real or fake?

## pimppimp

anavar is 20mg, 60 tabs in a bottle, winny is 25mg, 60 tabs in a bottle. Supposedly produced in missasauga canada with the expirary of 06/14. Comes from a reliable source, but haven't seen this product before. UGL? Any help from my brothers would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## theboss

new to me

----------


## pimppimp

Unimed? Anyone hear of this lab? Legit?

----------


## MORPHIN

never heard or seen that brand before, did you get it from a reputable source??

----------


## Mitchell-999



----------

